# SUCHE: Fotohalter fürs Auto



## Markus (25 Juni 2005)

ich fahre manchmal sehr gerne auto, dann fahre ich schnell...

ich fahre manchmal nicht gerne auto und will es hinter mich bringen, dann fahre ich schnell...

das beides nicht gut ist weiß ich sehr wohl, ich bin bei der feuerwehr und hab schon einige leute aus irgendwelchen schrotthaufen geschnitten...


leider bin ich dann wenn ich fahre immer ganz wo anders, da bin nur noch ich, das auto und der verkehr. an dinge wie leben, arbeit, familie... denke ich dann garnicht mehr...

naja das ist auch nicht gut so...

ich habe schonmal bei jemanden anderen gesehen das er ein foto von seiner besseren hälfte vorn am armaturenbrett in einen kleinen plastikramhen hatte.

genau sowas suche ich auch, kennt das wer?
sollte für passbildgröße sein.

wie heist sowas, meine ebaysuche bleib bis dato erfolglos...

danke und gute fahrt...

fahr jetzt nach vaduz (liechtenstein)
freundin besuchen und um die millionen werbeeinahmen vom forum vor dem deutschen fiskus in sicherheit zu bringen...  :lol:


----------



## Torsten_G (26 Juni 2005)

Ja dann - fahr lieber langsam, nicht das am Ende noch die Achse bricht bei all der Knete im Kofferraum...  :wink: 

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## MatMer (22 Juli 2005)

Hallo Markus,
ist zwar ein wenig später, aber ich war leider mit Studieren beschäftig.
Ich habe meiner Freundin mal ein Schlüsselanhänger gekauft wo man ein Foto von Passbildgröße unterbringen konnte.
Ich weiß nicht ob du noch sowas suchst, aber geh mal in nen Fotoladen da gibt es sowas in Eckig oder Herzform...
ist nicht teuer und könntest du irgendwo im Auto befestigen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Juli 2005)

Hallo Markus,
ich bin total von Dir enttäuscht, ich hatte von Dir erwartet das Du z.B. ein Bild von einer 412'er CPU darein klebst ,und nicht von deiner Freundin, so kann man sich täuschen. :roll: 

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Zottel (22 Juli 2005)

So wie er fährt, sollte er ein Bild von einem Unfallwagen nehmen...


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2005)

Lieber Markus, vergiß das mit dem Bilderrahmen, sowas ist deiner unwürdig. Ich empfehle dir, das Bild deiner Freundin auf die Windschutzscheibe einzuspiegeln. Die Kosten von ca. 2500,- € sollte sie tragen, da diese Maßnahme ja auch Ihr zu Gute kommt.  :lol: 

P.S: Laß dir doch einen Fotoaufkleber (beliebige Größe) machen und klebe Ihn ins Auto.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo Ralle,
beim einspiegeln, das geht aber nicht mehr raus, oder ? dann kann man mit der Freundin auch die Windschutzscheibe entsorgen, oder wie? da ist das mit dem Fotohalter cleverer, neue Freundin, altes Foto raus, neues Foto rein, tja man sollte Markus nicht unterschätzen.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Juli 2005)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem 3D-Hohlogramm in Lebensgröße? Aber ob das der Aufmerksamkeit im Strassenverkehr gut tut ist fraglich.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## knabi (26 Juli 2005)

Bei Conrad hab' ich heute TFT-Bilderrahmen gesehen, Foto einspielen und gut- und wenn's mal nicht mehr klappt mit der Freundín: neues Foto einspielen. Und die Dinger waren auch noch günstiger als die Windschutzscheibenversion-und zwar um den Faktor 10!


http://www.conrad.de

Artikel-Nr.: 953572 - LN


----------



## e4sy (27 Juli 2005)

hehe und die sache mit der windschutzscheibe könnte nach einer möglichen trennung, genau das gegenteil des eigentlichen zwecks bewirken... :evil:  :twisted: 

:lol:


----------

